

A New Rocket(r) is Fast Approaching Launch - heatherpayne
http://blog.rocketr.com/a-new-rocketr-fast-approaching-launch/

======
chrisdinn
Signing a $50,000 contract when you don't have the money to pay for it sure is
gambling alright, but it's gambling with someone else's time, money and
livelihood. I sure hope the vendor was in on the risk.

There's a lesson in this for all you contractors out there. Take money up
front (I used to expect 50% for small projects, but less for larger ones.)
Don't assume your client necessarily has the money to pay once you've
completed the job.

~~~
drupeek
Yup. I just left a comment on the blog about this.

There's a little more context there that is probably relevant to this story.
In short, the bet wasn't made quite so belligerently. It just so happened that
unexpected circumstances made the situation a little more dire than we
anticipated when we signed it.

------
gaius
Dear web 2.0 hipsters: there are guys like Elon Musk and John Carmack actually
launching rockets. This is nothing to do with that. It's just a silly little
website with a toy iPhone app. Please try to pick some halfway meaningful
names.

I'm looking at you too, Urban Airship.

------
duiker101
It is fascinating how even the most value startups, behind the scenes are
actually having a lot of problems...good luck with your new launch.

------
perfunctory
> It was a $50,000 contract and I didn’t have the money when I signed it.

I hate these people.

~~~
drupeek
If you knew me, you would know that there is no way I would not show up with
the money in hand under any circumstance.

You hate the people who don't pay. And I don't blame you. That being said, you
probably don't care whether they sold lemonade to get it.

------
heatherpayne
Really appreciate the honesty in this post. Looking forward to seeing the new
Rocketr!

------
Kilimanjaro
Totally unrelated but I like the little rocket logo, maybe it is the curved
flame or who knows, it is just too cool.

------
travisjeffery
Thanks for the submission! I'm an engineer at Rocketr and our talented team is
very excited to get shipping!

------
technotony
It's post's like this, knowing others are going through the tough emotional
cycles, that inspires and helps all of us. Yes building a company is still
really f*cking hard!!

------
dredmorbius
Web design readability fail for grey text on white background.

